# Experience with Grape Ape?



## McGruppsMonsters (Nov 19, 2007)

Have a fair amount of it running in my garden right now, no clue about the strain really besides it tends to turn purple and is a decent yielder.

Running it with Sour Diesel which has always required low nute strength for me so I am curious about the Ape.

Is it Sativa or Indica?


----------



## shaun1says (Jan 5, 2008)

it is a very tall lanky plant witht a lot of side chutes. keep this girl low or she will blow up. High yielder with some cron-do sugar coated buds. Good smoke


----------



## McGruppsMonsters (Jan 7, 2008)

About three weeks into flower, these bitches are purple already! Looks as though they will be the type of herb that is almost black when it's harvested - very dark tones of purple. 

Growing it alongside of Sour Diesel, and it appears to be about a week ahead in terms of developement, hopefully I can take the Grape Apes down 7-10 days prior to the Diesel, always like to split the trimming up.

You kinow how long it takes about? They are quite tall indieed, but much smaller than the SD (that shit grows talll!!!!!!)


----------



## shaun1says (Jan 7, 2008)

yeah mine is at week 9.5 flowering with still mainly milky trics but i am thinkin she will be about 6 more days or so. Iv been flushing her for a week and a half already. Nice purples coming in, its too bad my temps stay about 78 or else I am sure I would see a lot more color. I had a sage X Sour Diesel that I have already cut and hung. she finished much before the Ape

My G.A. was about 18" taller than the next tallest plant in my grow lol I had to bend her across the antire canopy lol


----------



## McGruppsMonsters (Jan 7, 2008)

Wow, 9.5 weeks and it's still not done - crazy. I thought Diesel took a while!! =)

Did your GA buds form alot quicker than your other plants (Diesel\Sage) Mine are well ahead, I would be suprised if mine take 9.5 weeks but you never know. Thanks for the info man. 

We may be dealing wiht a different strain because mine are only three weeks in and are almost completely purple.


----------



## drgreenthumbormd (Jan 8, 2008)

I grow it for some patients in one of my gardens... It is an ok Yeilder,about a half p per m3. The buds are very dark, nice grape smell, tastes like grape bubblegum... The THC content isn't as high as most of my patients would like to see but love the taste non the less! Its a good one to keep as a personal stash plant but there are alot better stains out there... 72days of flower and make sure you keep it airated...


----------



## McGruppsMonsters (Jan 9, 2008)

Wow, so the Ape is a sativa huh? Man, if these things take 72 days they are going to be enormous by then, the buds are filling in fairly nicely already after three weeks, alot quicker than the Diesel. keep ya guys posted. was hopeful this strain was more like a 8 week strain but it appears both of yours has taken longer than the SD


----------



## shaun1says (Jan 14, 2008)

yeah it is definetly a sativa. The buds in mine have stopped growing and it is fairly dark (not like the pics I have seen of it or the GA I have got from the club but that is most likely from my temps that stay about 81 day 74 night). The trics just didnt seem to want to change to amber for me but finally its time! I am going to chop it tomorrow morning and I cannot wait 

Ill post some chop pics then for ya!


----------



## glassblower3000 (Aug 28, 2008)

pics???lets see em'


----------



## JOEGALLO (Aug 29, 2008)

anyone know where I can get G.A. seeds?


----------



## Busmike (Oct 1, 2008)

JOEGALLO said:


> anyone know where I can get G.A. seeds?


 
*Yea, Me too... or 2 or 3 clones would be good ... Heard a lot of good stuff abt GA, but I'm on the east coast where it's damn hard to find.*


----------



## Dankwise (Oct 1, 2008)

grape ape is indica and it is in the purps family with purple kush, g.d.p., urkle, lavender, mendo purps. I beleive it is gdp crossed with the urkle again, a good high quality medicne unlike other people say, it is up ther along with the kush's and other top nothch shit...


----------



## 707DankSmoker (Oct 1, 2008)

i would say that purple kush is not in the purple family. but thats just me. Nor do i know what grape ape is but, what i do have to say is that allthough it could be a cross betwee gdp and urkle but i dont see why in the fuck it would be. Because grand dad purp. IS URKLE X Big Bud. SO crossing gdp with urkle would make NOTHING. Grape ape without a doubt has urkle in it but i dont know what the other cross is. And btw its no better then, gdp, urkle, lav, papaya etc..


----------



## shishkaboy (Oct 13, 2008)

i thought that grape ape, purple urkle, granddaddy grape were all granddaddy purple phenotypes. i have had purple urkle and grape ape but on the on the east coast its a little bit harder to be sure if you didnt grow it


----------



## herbmonster (May 5, 2009)

I got 5 pounds out of 10 grape ape plants outdoor last year. I started a little late (end of june/beginning of july). The leaves on the plants turned purple towards the end of the flowering cycle but the buds weren't purple all the way thru (guessing it's not cold enough in california). 
This year i started my clones in mid april under lights and will be moving them outside tomorrow (cinco de mayo) over a foot tall, plus i'm not growing all the same strain. I was well pleased with the finished goods last year as well as other patients who partook. Grape ape gets a satisfactory grade from me but this year i will also be taking metrics on the kush berry, purple kush, pineapple kush, buddha cheese, romulan, grandaddy, and purple urkle.
Variety is the spice of life.


----------



## DVILLE (May 22, 2009)

Hey guy i live in da east cost n was wondering were can i buy *grap ape *seed. Last year i grow sweet purple da whole summer under cfl n i loved it .now i got a bigger place n 1000w , i found one seed back in dec of sweet purple i cut 8 clone and flower that one plant n it was a female lucky me.but i feel its not gonna b purple enough so let me know of some seed bankthat i can order from that got some purple bud,with high yield n big n fast grown


----------



## PeepsMcgee (Jun 3, 2009)

Sorry Unless your in California its a Clone only strain but Apothcary seeds carrys a Grandaddy Grape Ape that you may be interested in.
www.ApothcaryTravel.com


----------



## PeepsMcgee (Jun 3, 2009)

Oops forgot the E*

www.Apothecarytravel.com


----------



## glassblower3000 (Jun 4, 2009)

no it's not a sativa....it's a indica!!!!


----------

